# Crystal Pyramids found at centre of Bermuda Triangle at depth of 2000 metres.



## Gary Compton (Aug 2, 2013)

This is interesting...

Two Giant Underwater Crystal Pyramids Discovered in the Center of the Bermuda TriangleEndAllDisease.com


----------



## mosaix (Aug 2, 2013)

_Could such a thing actually generate, store, and distribute energy on demand?  Yes.

_Don't think so.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not a diver, but are 'fun' dives with friends likely to get to 2000 metres below the surface? 

Because that's where the article states the pyramids are, then goes on to state that Ray Brown, the accidental discoverer "_While attempting to rejoin them he came upon a massive structure rising from the ocean floor: a black, hulking object silhouetted against the lighter sun-filtered water. The object was shaped like a pyramid_."

mmm, also can light get that far down? Again I have lack of knowledge on this environment, but I believe the sun's rays can't penetrate beyond 1000 metres at best. Or was it magic Atlantis light? I suppose - don't let facts get in the way of a good story. 

Edward Bulwer-Lytton has a lot to answer for, after publishing his book *Vril, The Power of the Coming Race. *Before they were just drowned proud Greeks, after that Atlanteans always had some sort of amazing funky power source. 

Apologies to true believers, I'm in a throughly skeptical mood this morning, I will mellow out and calm down later


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 2, 2013)

I think the opening paragraph is a little telling when it claims scientists have identified it as a "crystal-like structure". The absence of any actual scientific details is pretty telling in the account.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 2, 2013)

Just some thoughts at random:

I looked up naturopathy, so I'm sceptical about Ray Brown's qualification to use the title, doctor.
All those pictures show the pyramid from the side. Are they photographs or, more likely, "reconstructions" or "imaginings" based on sonar images not shown in the article? And there are no captions and no mention of cameras. Did anyone get their feet wet?
"The use of other devices have allowed scientists to determine that these glass giants are both made of a crystal-like substance". I'd be more impressed if those scientists had obtained a sample of the crystal. Surely they must have come in contact with it as they scraped away all the detritus that must have accumulated on its surface, obscuring it from direct view?
What is it about the word, crystal? Lots of things have a crytalline structure. It doesn't make these things mysterious, magical, or endowed with exceptionally extraordinary properties. Are, say, rocks and ice mysterious sources of power?
If Mr Brown had descended only part of way to where he might have glimpsed something so far down, I suspect he'd have been suffering from 'rapture of the deep' (aka nitrogen narcosis).


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 2, 2013)

If he had dived to 2000m, one wonders why he didn't get in touch with the Guinness Book of Records, since the scuba depth record stands at 330m.

It makes me sad that people are putting so little real effort into crackpottery these days.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 2, 2013)

HareBrain said:


> If he had dived to 2000m, one wonders why he didn't get in touch with the Guinness Book of Records, since the scuba depth record stands at 330m.
> 
> It makes me sad that people are putting so little real effort into crackpottery these days.




Like button! I need a like button! 

'Tis the internet, Harebrain. Everyone's lazy. Even plagiarism is done by hyperlink these days.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 2, 2013)

Ursa major said:


> "The use of other devices have allowed scientists to determine that these glass giants are both made of a crystal-like substance". I'd be more impressed if those scientists had obtained a sample of the crystal. Surely they must have come in contact with it as they scraped away all the detritus that must have accumulated on its surface, obscuring it from direct view?


 
I was very impressed by their sonar, that could distinguish between ice, glass and crystal surfaces at 2000m depth. 

Dr Brown did bring up a bauble with 'amazing properties' it said. Although what these properties were, it does not say. 




Ursa major said:


> What is it about the word, crystal? Lots of things have a crytalline structure. It doesn't make these things mysterious, magical, or endowed with exceptionally extraordinary properties. Are, say, rocks and ice mysterious sources of power


 
I'm at a loss at the attraction of crystal - other than it can look very nice. Also why crystal = energy in new age circles? Of course a crystal in the shape of a _pyramid_, being the most 'mystical' and 'mysterious' shape must enhance its power. Surely. 

However I was disappointed that they didn't find a crystal skull. Truly the pinnacle of powerful shaped crystal things. 




HareBrain said:


> It makes me sad that people are putting so little real effort into crackpottery these days.


 
I know. Now I like to delve in a read a bit of pyramidoicy or hollow earth theory, or lizard conspiracy for fun, but this article just fell apart in my hands on the very first read - through internal contradictions and an overload of new age buffoonery. Very disappointing.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 2, 2013)

Venusian Broon said:


> Of course a crystal in the shape of a _pyramid_, being the most 'mystical' and 'mysterious' shape must enhance its power. Surely.


Back in the seventies, I knew a US college student doing a semester in London. He made, out of cardboard, a largish pyramid (I recall it being at least a foot on each side of the base), with a little cardboard stand inside whose top was in the centre of the pyramid (judged, I think, by height, not volume, but I didn't know the details even then). The idea was that if you put a blunt razor blade on this stand, it would be sharpened.

(Or it might have been that you put a sharp razor blade there and it wouldn't lose its sharpness. This process would, of course, by aided if the razor never left the pyramid.)


Perhaps, if the pyramid had been made from crystal....


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 2, 2013)

Ursa major said:


> Back in the seventies, I knew a US college student doing a semester in London. He made, out of cardboard, a largish pyramid (I recall it being at least a foot on each side of the base), with a little cardboard stand inside whose top was in the centre of the pyramid (judged, I think, by height, not volume, but I didn't know the details even then). The idea was that if you put a blunt razor blade on this stand, it would be sharpened.
> 
> (Or it might have been that you put a sharp razor blade there and it wouldn't lose its sharpness. This process would, of course, by aided if the razor never left the pyramid.)


 
Yeah, when I was a lad, my dad had a copy of Lyall Watson's _Supernature_ which had an account of the (I think) Czech engineer that made the discovery regarding pyramids and razor blade sharpening. I believe, from memory, it also was meant to keep food fresher. (Than if you just left it lying about the room.)

I don't know if he did the scientific thing and tried a whole variety of shapes - square box, rectangle box, hexagonal box etc... 

I bet a crystal skull would be even better on all accounts!


----------



## Abernovo (Aug 2, 2013)

I had to raise my eyebrows when the article used the word 'experimenters'. Are they like scientists but without the rigour or peer reviews?

As to 2,000 metres beneath the surface, *cough* crush depth *cough*. That's some pretty fancy submarine technology you need to go visit.

Right at the bottom was this 'proof':


> As if to prove the investigators’ assertions true, recently some of the worlds pyramids began discharging beams of raw energy into space.


They did? Shoot, when do the Stargates start opening?

Sorry if I sound excessively sceptical or scathing, but being reported in an unnamed Florida newspaper ain't the same as being covered in *Nature*.


----------



## JoanDrake (Aug 2, 2013)

I am so glad to see that two other people noticed that they were discovered by a scuba diver casually swimming by 1700 feet below the world's record.

No wonder he was short on air.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 2, 2013)

More like 1670 metres, i.e. _over a mile**_ deeper*** than the record.

Literally breathtaking.



** - A mile is exactly 1609.344 metres.

*** - Okay, it might be less than this (by the maximum distance one can see at that depth), but that's assuming that a diver with only scuba gear would be capable of seeing anything at that kind of depth (given the state their body would probably be in).


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 2, 2013)

Would love to believe this is true, and I'm sure in a Dr.Who story it would be. However in real life...


Having said that , I am still of the strtong belief that before stepping out into the vastness of space, we should take the time to fully explore our own planet. 99% (possibly) more of what is out there is dead space/rock, but here on Earth there are living species that we haven't yet discovered.


----------



## Dave (Aug 2, 2013)

Let us at least assume that the "experimenters" have actually found something real and not imagined.

Am I correct in thinking that that these so called "pictures" are actually sonar traces converted into what something "would/might" look like, if it was a photograph of what could actually be seen at such a depth in the extreme dark?

If so, then there are many much more obvious possible explanations for what the structures are rather than assuming they are pyramidal buildings. 


I think it is much more likely to be the dome of an extinct volcano. Igneous rock is crystalline.
Or, the upturned Bow or Stern of one of the many ships lost in that area, sticking up out of the seabed.

Why would one immediately jump to the conclusion that it requires Aliens, Lost Civilisations, energy beams, reptile overlords and Stargates to explain it?


----------



## Dave (Aug 2, 2013)

Okay, I read the whole article (why did you make me do that, my eyes hurt now?)

Are they actually proposing that the structure in one single giant crystal?

Please can we stop this now already?


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm surprised no-one has suggested that these are secret locations used by... er... PRISM.


----------



## Gary Compton (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave said:


> Why would one immediately jump to the conclusion that it requires Aliens, Lost Civilisations, energy beams, reptile overlords and Stargates to explain it?



Cos it's so much more fun, Dave


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Aug 2, 2013)

HareBrain said:


> If he had dived to 2000m, one wonders why he didn't get in touch with the Guinness Book of Records, since the scuba depth record stands at 330m.
> 
> It makes me sad that people are putting so little real effort into crackpottery these days.





I'm agreeing with Springs here. 


Jeez, two thousand meters? That's roughly 6,600 feet deep. That's over a mile. Some subs can maintain that, but a human body? No no no.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 2, 2013)

The best use of crystal is a wine goblet.


----------



## Gordian Knot (Aug 3, 2013)

He was able to dive that deeply using regular scuba gear because he was -------- wait for it ------------ enclosed within a hollow crystal pyramid!!!!!


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 3, 2013)

Better than diving in a cracked pot, I suppose.


----------



## Parson (Aug 3, 2013)

I truly am Laughing Out Loud! Great bunch of responses to the idiot magazine article.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Aug 5, 2013)

Aren't they though, Parson? Both on here and the article itself.


Yeah, there's crystal pyramids two thousand meters below the Caribbean. Elvis also moved to Mars.


----------

